# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Historia e kryqezatava

## Qerim

Si dhe pse linden Kryqezatat ? Si u zhvilluan ato ? Thuhet se nisen nga Shqiperia, pikerisht Durresi dhe Vlora .A ka ndonje lajm konkret per keto informata ?

----------


## Kreksi

Po si ore u nisen nga Durresi ?

Nejse, njera ka kaluar andej pri me anije por mos thuani ashtu se u nis nga Shqiperia ore ....

Se pari filloi nga Franca, nga Klemont- Ferranti....


....sonte jam i lodhur nuke mund te pergjigjem por heren tjeter do e nis nje postim per kryqzatat rend e skaj dhe shkurtimish qe te kuptohet se pse filluan ketokryqzata dhe cili ishte qellimi i tyre...

Shpresoj se edhe damion do na ndihmoje...

Me ra ne mend se ndoshta ke ngatrruar dy gjera; ato rrobat qe i mbajn kryqtaret vertete ngjasin shume me ato te besimtarve te Mirdites qe shumica e specialisteve edhe sot habiten me kete ngjajshmeri, me ato kryqe ne shpine si meritoret...
Kjo eshte gje tjeter..

shendet

----------


## Fana

Zhvillimi i qytetrimit evropian ne shkek.XI-XIII u shoqerua me perpjekje per ti hapur rrug ekspasionit drejt vendeve te tjera.Ky eksasion u krye nga ushtrit krishtere te cilat filluan te parat luften kunder pushtuesve arabë per ti rimarr tokat e gadishullit ibrik.Kjo lufte u quajt rekonikiste.
Por shkas kryesor ka qene pushtimet e  turqve selgjuk te shek.XI ne Siri, Palestine dhe Azi te vogel. Turqit selgjuk arriten me 1077 ta pushtonin edhe Jerusalemin, ku ndodhej edhe varri i Jezu Krishtit.Kjo i shqetsoi vendet e  evropes si dhe Vatikanin qe u mundua te organizonte nje qendres te perbashket.Keshtu u organizuan fushata ushtarake qe u quajten KRYQEZATA.
Kyqezata filloi ne vitin 1096 dhe u nxit nga Papa Urbani II. 
Por a ishin organizuar kryqezatat per "misionin e Shenjt" apo ...

*Kryqezatat e para dhe rezultatet e  tyre*
Mbretrit nga evropa organizuan kryqezaten e pare e cila u nis ne pranver te vitit 1097.Ne te u perfshin 300 mijë luftar nga Franca,Gjermania dhe Italia.Pasi kaluan naper Ballak pjesrisht edhe permes shqiperis ato arriten ne azin e  vogel me 1098.Atje pushtuan disa krahina, ndersa pas nje rrethimi te gjate me 1099 hyn ne Jerusalem dhe shpallen formimin e Mbretris se Jerusalemit.Kryeqtaret silleshin ne menyr te eger me muslimanetet dhe hebrejt.Shtetet muslimane  dhe Bizanti kundervepruan. per kete papa u detyrau te nis nje kryqezat te re 1147-1149 e cila nuk arriti te forconte pozitat e te krishterve.situata e krishterve u rendua me shum kur ne Frontin e  Egjiptit hypi Sulltan Salahdin el Ejubi, njeri energjik.Ne vitin 1187 ai pushtoi Jerusalemin.Ekspeditat e nderrmarra nuk dhan rezultat po ashtu as kryqezata e  tret 1189-1192 ku morren pjes edhe mbreti i Frances Filipi II, mbreti i Anglis Riqard Zemerluani dhe perandori Gjerman frederik Barbarosa.

*Kryqezata e  katert*
Kjo kryqezat u zhvillua ne vitin 1202-1204, dhe nuk u drejtua per ne Palestin por ju drejtua nje vendit tjeter te krishter Perandoris Bizantine.ne kete kyeqtaret sherbyen interesat e venedikut qi ishte rivajla kryesore e bizantit ne tregti. Ushtrite Kreqtare  pushtuan dhe grabiten Konstadinopojen, perbysen perandorin bizantine dhe ne vend te saj formuan mbretrin latine.  

*Roli i kryqezatave*
edhe pse ishin nisur nen misionin e "shenjt" kryeqzatat nuk ishin as per se afrmi ketij misioni por qellimi i tyre ishte perfitimi, nje der shakqet ishete edhe se ne evrop ekonomia ishte ne krize dhe ishte shfaqur zija e  bukes ndersa ne lendet e lindjes ekonomia ishte ne lulzim. po ashtu ne kryqezat qe u organizuan morren pjes njerz te ndryshem qe kishin mbetur pa trashigim, fanatik dhe ambicioz, po ashtu bujkrob qe shpresonin te fitonin lirin, fshatar qi i terheqte toka pjellore  e lindjes, tregtar te  etur per fitime, kalores avanturie etj.Po ashtu edhe mbretrit evropian shpresonin te shtrinin pushtetin e  tyre kjo tregon edhe me kryqezaten e par kur mbretrit evropian u ben pronar te mdhenj tokash ne lindje po ashtu edhe kryqezata  e katert qi ishte drejtuar bizantit dregon qart qellimet e perftimit.

*Kalimi i kryqezatave naper tokat shqiptare*
Ne tokat shqiptare kryqezatat erdhen ne tri drejtime.
kryqetaret e provandes ( franca jugore) te prir nga Konti Rajmond i Tuluzes kaluan ne dalmaci dhe hyn naper shqipri nga ana e Shkodres.
kryqetaret francez te flandris dhe normandisduke kaluar naper itali u hodhen ne durres ma an te detit, te dyja keto grupe e  pershkruan rrugen  evjeter mbretrore (egnatia)
dhe Kryqetaret e tret qe kaluan ne shqipri ishin kryqetaret normand te prir nga Buemondi qe zbarkuan ne vlor e himar pastaj ndoqen rrugen gjat vjoses dhe devollit

----------

